#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Для детей

## Поляков

Может это и не самый буддийский фильм, но если у кого есть дети, им очень понравится! "Мой сосед Тоторо" -- смотреть здесь http://www.world-art.ru/animation/animation.php?id=62. Качать здесь --  http://www.animezone.ru/index.php?op...d=329&Itemid=5.

После мультиков "Жил был пёс" и "Винни-Пух" это наш самый любимый мультфильм. Настоятельно рекомендуется для просмотра и взрослым.

----------

